# Freakin light polution



## doenoe (Sep 3, 2005)

Well i was awake some nights ago and thought i could try some startrails again. Set everything up, opened the shutter (bulb, opened with a remote) and fell a sleep. And that was a mistake, since i made the pic out of my window, which is surrounded by street lights and everything else that is shooting light into the sky. So here is the result
shutter: 40 min. ISO 200, F11.0







Greetz Daan


----------



## Force of Nature (Sep 19, 2005)

I dont understand, it looks good!


----------



## rallyxe (Sep 21, 2005)

how do you set the shutter to 40mins?


----------



## doenoe (Sep 21, 2005)

i used the bulb funtion on my camera. If you use a remote to trigger it, the mirror will stay up, until you click the remote again. So you can get pretty long exposures.

And Force Of Nature, its abit to light for my taste


----------

